# Type 8, or cp 6?



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

This cat. 8, or cp 6. Discuss.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

CP 6. The cat is not being assertive, it's merely taunting. Although behavior like that can appear 8ish because it's adversarial, it lacks the purpose and drive behind an 8 action. The cat is obviously motivated by fear and is doing this to confront those fears.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Actually, a CP6 would probably be trying to attack the dogs. An 8 may not necessarily do the same. 
I think. I'm still learning about enneagram.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

The dogs look so confused! 

As a cp 6 thats stupid to me. 


I face my fears without coming close to certain death!


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

This might help. I found it on a 'tail talk' chart for understanding cats:

"If the tail is fully erect and tip is vertical: The cat is offering a friendly, cheerful greeting."


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Promethea said:


> This might help. I found it on a 'tail talk' chart for understanding cats:
> 
> "If the tail is fully erect and tip is vertical: The cat is offering a friendly, cheerful greeting."


Type 7 gone over its head.


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

My vote goes to a CP 6. The cat's facial expression and stride imply that it is fully aware of the danger surrounding it, and inviting it's haters to hate.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Proteus said:


> My vote goes to a CP 6. The cat's facial expression and stride imply that it is fully aware of the danger surrounding it, and inviting it's haters to hate.


So, you see him as kinda being like the cp 6 irish guy who drags his coat behind him hoping someone will step on it so he can get into a fight?

"One tradition at a fair was for a man to drag his coat on the ground behind him and throw down the challenge, "Who'll tread on the tail of my coat?", or to ask a crowd, "Who'll say black is the white of my eye?" "


----------



## Proteus (Mar 5, 2010)

Promethea said:


> So, you see him as kinda being like the cp 6 irish guy who drags his coat behind him hoping someone will step on it so he can get into a fight?
> 
> "One tradition at a fair was for a man to drag his coat on the ground behind him and throw down the challenge, "Who'll tread on the tail of my coat?", or to ask a crowd, "Who'll say black is the white of my eye?" "


Very much so. This cat, much like the surly-dispositioned Irishman you mention, is not blatantly picking a fight, but trying to entice others into picking one with him. He wants to start a fracas, but wants others to step up to the plate to challenge him.

William Shakespere describes it here - 

SAMPSON

Nay, as they dare. I will bite my thumb at them;
which is a disgrace to them, if they bear it.

Enter ABRAHAM and BALTHASAR

ABRAHAM

Do you bite your thumb at us, sir?

SAMPSON

I do bite my thumb, sir.

ABRAHAM

Do you bite your thumb at us, sir?

SAMPSON

[Aside to GREGORY] Is the law of our side, if I say
ay?

GREGORY

No.

SAMPSON

No, sir, I do not bite my thumb at you, sir, but I
bite my thumb, sir.

GREGORY

Do you quarrel, sir?

ABRAHAM

Quarrel sir! no, sir.

SAMPSON

If you do, sir, I am for you: I serve as good a man as you.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

That could cat sarcasm. The cheerful greeting could mean its mocking them.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn good points, both, Proteus and Geno.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Geno said:


> That could cat sarcasm. The cheerful greeting could mean its mocking them.


Or he(she?) could be blissfully unaware that dogs are his(her?) assumed enemies.


----------



## timeless (Mar 20, 2010)

Promethea said:


> This cat. 8, or cp 6. Discuss.


Maybe this would help. Listen to this song while looking at this picture:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Lara Croft said:


> Or he(she?) could be blissfully unaware that dogs are his(her?) assumed enemies.


So the cat might not be brave. It could just be stupid. Funny thought.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Geno said:


> So the cat might not be brave. It could just be stupid. Funny thought.


I dunno. I think it would make the cat ignorant rather than stupid, exactly.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Lara Croft said:


> I dunno. I think it would make the cat ignorant rather than stupid, exactly.


Either way I want to know why the dogs are not attacking. Are humans around making the dogs stay? If so does the cat know this? The cat could very just be an ass.


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

Geno said:


> Either way I want to know why the dogs are not attacking. Are humans around making the dogs stay? If so does the cat know this? The cat could very just be an ass.


You're personifying the cat, maybe you should personify the dogs also


----------



## SuperunknownVortex (Dec 4, 2009)

I disagree totally. She's an E7. She's looking for a new 'fling' with those dogs. Perhaps an orgy. But then again she may have a 6 wing.


----------



## Vanguard (Dec 22, 2009)

timeless said:


> Maybe this would help. Listen to this song while looking at this picture:
> 
> YouTube - Ice Cube - Why we Thugs ( Dirty )


Lulz. The cat's a bitchin thug, g D:<

Don't mess with her, or she'll bust a cap in your ass. The dogs know it, you should too.


----------



## Nobleheart (Jun 9, 2010)

Nearsification said:


> Either way I want to know why the dogs are not attacking. Are humans around making the dogs stay? If so does the cat know this? The cat could very just be an ass.


Obedience training for police dogs. They line them up, drop a cat in front of the dogs, and expect them not to react. This usually goes well for the cats. Usually.

The cat's tail in this photo is straight and low. It is clearly trying to sneak away quickly, and moving low to the ground to reduce visibility. As the cat was not voluntarily put into this situation, and is reacting by trying to 'get away casually', this implies Self Preservation instinct. 

Since CP 6 is most often associated with the Sexual instinct, if the only other choice is 8, I'm going to have to go with 3w2 sp/so. Lots of pride, image maintenance, and a need for efficiency in the escape method. They never would have gotten an 8 or a CP 6 cat into the situation in the first place. 

CP 6 Cat: "You want me to do what? Oh hell no!" 
8 Cat: "No. Now, feed me."

A 3w2 on the other hand could be dared into helping the cops.


----------

